# Auto sleeper, rear step.



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Me again!!!

Thinking of replacing the aged rear step on my Autosleeper, was looking at upgrading it to a wider step and incorporating a tow bar _ball_ into it, anyone any experience of this ?

Domino :wink:


----------

